# Killing Feeder Anoles Humanely?



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Would a CO2 chamber be quick for them? I ask because I've read that some lizards can hold their breath for a hell of a long time and if this is the case with Anoles then I need to know a more humane method. Any ideas?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i would just put them in the freezer.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

rogersspider2007 said:


> i would just put them in the freezer.


I do use the freezer with inverts but vertibrates are advanced organisms that can feel pain where as inverts are not advanced enough. I would not recommend freezing any rep/mammal/bird in order to kill it.


----------



## Jewels Of The Jungle (Oct 9, 2009)

rogersspider2007 said:


> i would just put them in the freezer.



Are you for real!!

Water expands when it freezes... and cells rupture, and you can imagine the rest. This probably happens a lot quicker than the anole will go to sleep. Euthanasia should either be instant, or painless, or preferably both. 
Putting them in the freezer is an agonizing death every blood vessel freezes slowly right down the the tiny vessels in the eyes causing horrific pain a very slow and painful death 


That to me is defiantly not humane !


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Why exactly do you need to feed anoles? Unless you have an animal that is starving to death and wont eat anything BUT anoles, there really is no need. They have a poor nutritional value compared to comercially raised feeder rodents, plus because virtually all anoles are WC you are providing whatever animal you are feeding them to with a nice expensive gut full of worms, protozoans, flagellates and various other parasites.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

9Red said:


> Why exactly do you need to feed anoles? Unless you have an animal that is starving to death and wont eat anything BUT anoles, there really is no need. They have a poor nutritional value compared to comercially raised feeder rodents, plus because virtually all anoles are WC you are providing whatever animal you are feeding them to with a nice expensive gut full of worms, protozoans, flagellates and various other parasites.


I have a non-feeding Malagasy Blonde Hognose snake whose natural primary prey is lizards and lizard eggs. All I'm doing is thinking ahead in case all of the tricks I'm currently using to get her feeding don't work. The idea is that I set up a breeding colony of Anoles and only use the offspring as feeders. Before I even attempt feeding the Anoles to the snake I will try scenting the rat pups/pinkies by defrosting them in old Anole substrate, defrosting the rodent inside the Anole viv or rubbing an Anole over the rodent to scent it. Feeding it Anoles is only a last resort before I go down the force feeding route. Once she starts feeding then I can wean her off lizards and onto defrost rodents. That is the reason for my original question. Would a CO2 chamber be an effective and humane way of killing them? If not then what would? Freezing is not an option. 

I see where you are coming from but, as I say, this is really just me planning ahead for a situation that hopefully will never arise : victory:.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I know some that has to feed small lizards to his vine snakes as they don't do well on rodents. He just takes them out there viv and smacks there head against the table top, its crude and not sure if I could do it, but it works


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

I can see where your coming from, shame your snake won't eat =|. Im not sure although CO2 chamber sounds pretty humane, as it just puts them to sleep yeah?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

or sell them? ;o


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sell what? The anoles..?


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

benjo said:


> or sell them? ;o


The excess ones? Possibly. The corner of the lounge does look like a 6'x3'x3' arboreal viv would fit though. How many would fit in that?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Paulusworm said:


> The excess ones? Possibly. The corner of the lounge does look like a 6'x3'x3' arboreal viv would fit though. How many would fit in that?


lots lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, CO2 is not a *quick* way to humanely euthanise a reptile. It does work, and it does work without stressing the animal out - but it does take quite a long time for breathing to completely cease. I had a hatchling leo with a severely deformed jaw and eye that would not feed voluntarily - and I couldn't bring myself to force feed such a badly damaged little creature. It was quite a while ago, but I remember it did take a *very *long time before she stopped breathing. She didn't seem inordinately stressed at any time, and she did become unconscious and unresponsive after a number of minutes, but that's not the same thing as dead - if she'd been removed from the high-CO2 atmosphere, she'd have revived.

There really isn't a "pretty" way to kill a feeder reptile humanely AND quickly. 

I would personally try scenting using a live male leopard/fat tailed gecko (they use the underside of their tails to scent territory, so rubbing a rodent on the underside of the tail makes sense) before going for anoles.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

could you use anole tails until you get it feeding on rodents?
you could kil by breaking its neck with your hands <snap>


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> No, CO2 is not a *quick* way to humanely euthanise a reptile. It does work, and it does work without stressing the animal out - but it does take quite a long time for breathing to completely cease. I had a hatchling leo with a severely deformed jaw and eye that would not feed voluntarily - and I couldn't bring myself to force feed such a badly damaged little creature. It was quite a while ago, but I remember it did take a *very *long time before she stopped breathing. She didn't seem inordinately stressed at any time, and she did become unconscious and unresponsive after a number of minutes, but that's not the same thing as dead - if she'd been removed from the high-CO2 atmosphere, she'd have revived.
> 
> There really isn't a "pretty" way to kill a feeder reptile humanely AND quickly.
> 
> I would personally try scenting using a live male leopard/fat tailed gecko (they use the underside of their tails to scent territory, so rubbing a rodent on the underside of the tail makes sense) before going for anoles.


The revival issue was my main concern with using the chamber. I'm not too fussed about the method being pretty just quick and humane. I like the gecko idea. Would I be aiming at rubbing the rodent around the area where the pores form an arrow/triangle?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, just the underside of the tail itself (rather than the body between the hindlegs) - that's what a leo wipes all over a new enclosure or a freshly cleaned one 

As for quick and humane, the only fast humane way is instant obliteration of the brain - not decapitation (which absolutely is fast for the body - but the head/brain appear to remain conscious longer than an oxygen-hungry mammal or bird brain), but DESTRUCTION.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Nah, just the underside of the tail itself (rather than the body between the hindlegs) - that's what a leo wipes all over a new enclosure or a freshly cleaned one
> 
> As for quick and humane, the only fast humane way is instant obliteration of the brain - not decapitation (which absolutely is fast for the body - but the head/brain appear to remain conscious longer than an oxygen-hungry mammal or bird brain), but DESTRUCTION.


Blunt, heavy object at high velocity then. Hopefully it won't come to that though. She has just shown quite a bit of interest in the rat fluff that has been marinating in tuna water all afternoon. Fingers crossed that she takes the drop feed.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe you could ask how feeder anoles are killing in America, since using them is the done thing.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> maybe you could ask how feeder anoles are killing in America, since using them is the done thing.


Generally speaking, feeder anoles in America are killed by the snake that's going to eat them.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

try electricuting them?:whistling2:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> i would just put them in the freezer.


That's a joke....right?:bash:

A hard blow to the head is the only way to kill them _quickly _and humanely.

The CO2 chamber works, and is pain/stress free. Just need to leave them in there until you are sure they are dead. Depends what your most comfortable with at the end of the day!

Americans live feed their mice and lizards in the main so killing them isn't an issue!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I mentioned the 'rubbing' method in another thread- it's an old, tried and tested method. Do people just not want to hear it 'cos they like killing lizards?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I mentioned the 'rubbing' method in another thread- it's an old, tried and tested method. Do people just not want to hear it 'cos they like killing lizards?


Don't think anyone 'likes' killing lizards!

If you read the thread he is aware of your method and is going to try it first. 

He is just looking ahead with this thread 'in case' it became necessary.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Grond said:


> Don't think anyone 'likes' killing lizards!
> 
> If you read the thread he is aware of your method and is going to try it first.
> 
> He is just looking ahead with this thread 'in case' it became necessary.


No, I did catch that- it was some of the other posters who wound me up. But thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

9Red said:


> Why exactly do you need to feed anoles? Unless you have an animal that is starving to death and wont eat anything BUT anoles, there really is no need. They have a poor nutritional value compared to comercially raised feeder rodents, plus because virtually all anoles are WC you are providing whatever animal you are feeding them to with a nice expensive gut full of worms, protozoans, flagellates and various other parasites.


i agree i have an anole and love him to bits why not use mice?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> No, I did catch that- it was some of the other posters who wound me up. But thanks.:2thumb:


No problem!: victory:

Personally, I don't really like killing anything, but a snakes gotta eat!


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

Grond said:


> No problem!: victory:
> 
> Personally, I don't really like killing anything, but a snakes gotta eat!


where do you even buy them from?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

sam bow said:


> i agree i have an anole and love him to bits why not use mice?


I like anoles, but i like mice better! I feed my snakes on mice because they are easy to breed in numbers, and have good nutrition.

It's no different however if you were to breed anoles, it's just peoples perception.

Anoles/mice. Both vertebrates, both natural prey items. If bred for the purpose and killed humanely there's no actual difference.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

sam bow said:


> where do you even buy them from?


I breed my own mice, like many with a large collection.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The problem with hognoses- and some other snakes- is that their 'natural' food isn't rodents, it's lizards. Hence the original query. Some snakes of this group, especially young ones, are really reluctant to take mice. Thats why the question, but also why the answer- if it smells like lizard, it MUST be lizard LOL


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> The problem with hognoses- and some other snakes- is that their 'natural' food isn't rodents, it's lizards. Hence the original query. Some snakes of this group, especially young ones, are really reluctant to take mice. Thats why the question, but also why the answer- if it smells like lizard, it MUST be lizard LOL


I agree that scenting works, and is an easier option.

I just find it strange that people(not necessarily yourself) are happy for mice to be killed for food, but not for lizards.

There is no distinction apart from personal perception and common practice.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you are going to end up starting a breeding colony of anoles you better start soon as baby anoles are tiny n you'll prob need to leave them a year to grow to any decent size, 1 female will produce 4-6 eggs a year i spose and even then you've got a month or so to wait for them to be laid n another couple to wait for them to hatch so it will be a big project to get started :blush:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

toad650 said:


> If you are going to end up starting a breeding colony of anoles you better start soon as baby anoles are tiny n you'll prob need to leave them a year to grow to any decent size, 1 female will produce 4-6 eggs a year i spose and even then you've got a month or so to wait for them to be laid n another couple to wait for them to hatch so it will be a big project to get started :blush:


This is the biggest hurdle to using them as feeders! They are not as easy to breed as mice!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Another potential trick you can use is sticking shed lizard skin to the mice - it's like scenting-squared.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

The idea of breeding enough anoles to feed a snake to me is a non stater. You would need numerous enclosures to hold various age anoles. They only normally produce one egg in each clutch ! They grow quite slowly. You would end up spending most of your time working with the the anoles, not the reptiles you wanted to keep.

It seems daft to try to keep a snake that has this problem when there is so many other species you could be keeping.

Whay about isoflurane to kill lizards? Freezing is about as cruel as you can do it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Isoflurane wouldn't be a likely possibility for two reasons:

1. In the UK it's a Prescription Only Medication (i.e. without a prescription by a doctor you cannot obtain it).
2. It would run the risk of anaesthetising or euthanising the snake that consumed the lizard too.

And if Paulusworm doesn't keep the snake, what's to be done with it? It's not going to magically start eating rodents right off the bat for someone else, is it? This snake is *already* in captivity, and just needs a bit of patience, time and work to get it going. Some of that work might not be very nice, but there we are, that's what happens when you keep carnivorous pets.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I want an Anole as a pet. You want to nom one.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Isoflurane wouldn't be a likely possibility for two reasons:
> 
> 1. In the UK it's a Prescription Only Medication (i.e. without a prescription by a doctor you cannot obtain it).
> 2. It would run the risk of anaesthetising or euthanising the snake that consumed the lizard too.
> ...


1 Why can't a vet give you a prescription for it ? If you explain what you want it for i.e the humane killing of rodents/lizards as feeders, then they may supply it. In my view its much more humane than co2.

2 There is no problem with snakes eating the resulting mice. The drug seems to naturally leave the body quickly whem exposed to fresh air. Certainly in my experience no harm is done to the the snake is fed a mouse killed several hours earlier, let alone ones that have been in the freezer for a few weeks ! I have been using isoflorane for that use for several years with no problems. I got it from a UK vet.

I wouldn't risk getting a snake that I knew would naturally eat lizards and may not take to more convenient foods. It doesn't seem to be a sensible thing to do.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Grond said:


> I agree that scenting works, and is an easier option.
> 
> I just find it strange that people(not necessarily yourself) are happy for mice to be killed for food, but not for lizards.
> 
> There is no distinction apart from personal perception and common practice.


It's not especially a moral pont, just that mice are freely available ready-frozen for the trade, rather than imported as pets.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry for not replying sooner. Been a little busy.

I'm looking at starting a feeder colony of Anoles because, in a year or so, I intend to start breeding the snake species in question. Their primary natural prey is lizard and being from Madagascar that will probably be Day Geckos or similar. I'm looking for an alternative prey for the youngsters when the snake breeding starts. The youngsters will be programed to eat lizard after they hatch so I will need to have something in place when the time comes in order to start weaning them over to defrost rodents before selling them. 

I have been given advice on a few alternative methods which I intend to try before purchasing any lizards for scenting or feeding.

I raised the question as I want to ensure that if I do have to use lizards they are killed as humanely as possible. Up until the point when they are killed I will ensure that they will have the best life I can give them. I believe that all animals should have this before they end up on my plate so all of my feeder colonies are treated in that way as well.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to see you care about how the anoles die. Have you thought about using Leopard geckos instead ? They would be alot easier, needing less space and time.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Another potential trick you can use is sticking shed lizard skin to the mice - it's like scenting-squared.


The only lizard I currently own is a bosc. Would his skin work or just scare the crap out of her? She is wc-ltc and considering that there are no monitors on Madagascar would she relate the scent to a threat?


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> I want an Anole as a pet. You want to nom one.


I promise not to use your pet one : victory:.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> I wouldn't risk getting a snake that I knew would naturally eat lizards and may not take to more convenient foods. It doesn't seem to be a sensible thing to do.


The Madagascan species of hognose snakes do usually take to defrost rodents without any problems at all when brought into captivity. I took this particular animal in as a problem feeder that the previous keeper was having to force feed every 3 weeks. She has no significant weight loss at the moment and if she starts to show any then I will resume force feeding until she regains the weight. I do not want to have to force feed her and would ideally like her to at least drop feed or preferably strike feed. The problem isn't the species but the individual animal. No different to having a non-feeding corn, royal, etc : victory:.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Good to see you care about how the anoles die. Have you thought about using Leopard geckos instead ? They would be alot easier, needing less space and time.


I strongly believe that all animals have the right to a good life before they die and that their death should be as quick and painless as possible. I love a nice steak as much as the next carnivore but I want Daisy to enjoy grazing in the sunshine first.

Ssthisto has suggested a trick involving a leo that I would try first before attempting to feed them to the snake.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

Paulusworm said:


> Would a CO2 chamber be quick for them? I ask because I've read that some lizards can hold their breath for a hell of a long time and if this is the case with Anoles then I need to know a more humane method. Any ideas?


no CO2 would be exactly the same as drowning the poor things their lungs fill with fluid and suffocate


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmossister said:


> no CO2 would be exactly the same as drowning the poor things their lungs fill with fluid and suffocate


I'm afraid you have no idea what you are talking about! :2wallbang:

CO2 is an anaesthetic(and also a gas at room temperature). It used to be used on humans to put them to sleep. 

Anyone who 'suffocates' anything with CO2 is doing it wrong. You should be putting the mice/lizard peacfully to sleep before turning it up to kill them.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> no CO2 would be exactly the same as drowning the poor things their lungs fill with fluid and suffocate


My understanding, gained from the forensic medicine unit of my degree, is that the CO2 would cause a drastic lack of oxygen (hypoxia, I think it's called) and the animal would drift off comparatively quickly. No fluid filled lungs involved at all.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

i appologise for being wrong then there was no need for ganging up on me i dnt need everyone telling me one person will do thank you.
i think the best way would be as quick as possible if u do it atall but i would avoid it if u can.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> i appologise for being wrong then there was no need for ganging up on me i dnt need everyone telling me one person will do thank you.
> i think the best way would be as quick as possible if u do it atall but i would avoid it if u can.


Not ganging up on you at all. I had to go sort my kids out halfway through typing my reply. I'm not into the whole pitchfork/flaming people thing. Just trying to give you accurate info : victory:.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

Paulusworm said:


> Not ganging up on you at all. I had to go sort my kids out halfway through typing my reply. I'm not into the whole pitchfork/flaming people thing. Just trying to give you accurate info : victory:.


thanks ive seen a fair few people doing it, anyway not going to hijak the thread with my ranting which there is also quite a few lol.

i hope the thread owner doesnt have to resort to this type of food but gdluck for breeding ur animals.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> thanks ive seen a fair few people doing it, anyway not going to hijak the thread with my ranting which there is also quite a few lol.
> 
> i hope the thread owner doesnt have to resort to this type of food but gdluck for breeding ur animals.


No problem. There are quite a few people on here that are nice.......honest :lol2:.

Thank you. I hope that she takes the defrost rodents with scenting. The beauty of the whole plan is that I get some more amazing animals to add to my collection either way. Shame that I can't convince my wife that the snake's natural prey is the Argus monitor. I would love one of those.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmossister said:


> i appologise for being wrong then there was no need for ganging up on me i dnt need everyone telling me one person will do thank you.
> i think the best way would be as quick as possible if u do it atall but i would avoid it if u can.


Not ganging up on you at all!

I just don't know why you would post something as a fact, if you didn't know it to be one!

I think even mice/lizards which are born to feed snakes should be given a good life and a humane death. From experience, CO2 is humane.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Grond said:


> Not ganging up on you at all!
> 
> I just don't know why you would post something as a fact, if you didn't know it to be one!
> 
> I think even mice/lizards which are born to feed snakes should be given a good life and a humane death. From experience, CO2 is humane.


How do you know co2 is humane ? Why do vets (to my knowledge) not use that method even on small pets ? If I had to be killed by others I don't think it is a method I would choose. How about you ?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaptica said:


> How do you know co2 is humane ? Why do vets (to my knowledge) not use that method even on small pets ? If I had to be killed by others I don't think it is a method I would choose. How about you ?


It's a method I'd choose over lethal injection, freezing, or being bashed around the head, which are the other options!

It appears to be humane to me from the probably thousands now of mice I have killed using this method. CO2 is an anaesthetic, so if done properly, it's like being put to sleep for an operation. Except that you don't wake up.

No method, including those used by vets, can guarantee to be pain free.

If you scale up the needle size to human compared to an anole, how would you like to have a needle twice the thickness of a pencil pushed into your heart to deliver a large dose of barbiturates and then be put in the freezer? This is the usual vet method.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I would imagine that there would be some time where the mouse would feel some sort of panic as it knew it was short of oxygen. Try breathing into a paper bag, you will quickly feel the panic sensation as your body knows its not getting enough oxygen. Your hand will pull the bag away long before you pass out. 

Isoflurane however is a true aneasthetic that quickly causes unconsiousness. When a small amout of the liquid is placed in a confined space the vapours causes lack of consiousness quickly. Its used by vets for exactly that use for operations. You can overdose the mice so that after a few minutes there heart stops while they are "asleep". That is how I would like to go. No stress, no pain.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaptica said:


> I would imagine that there would be some time where the mouse would feel some sort of panic as it knew it was short of oxygen. Try breathing into a paper bag, you will quickly feel the panic sensation as your body knows its not getting enough oxygen. Your hand will pull the bag away long before you pass out.
> 
> Isoflurane however is a true aneasthetic that quickly causes unconsiousness. When a small amout of the liquid is placed in a confined space the vapours causes lack of consiousness quickly. Its used by vets for exactly that use for operations. You can overdose the mice so that after a few minutes there heart stops while they are "asleep". That is how I would like to go. No stress, no pain.


As I say, if done properly, the mouse never gets short of oxygen as you mean it!

A small dose is administered, and the mouse goes to sleep due due the anaesthetic effect of CO2.

All anaesthetic agents, including isoflurane, cause unconciousness by decreasing the supply of oxygen to the brain.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Blaptica said:


> Isoflurane however is a true aneasthetic....


So is carbon dioxide in the right dosages.

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf
 



> Carbon dioxide is the only chemical currently used for euthanasia of food animals (primarily swine) that does not result in tissue residues.




There must be a reason they don't use Isoflurane as a means of euthanising food animals - and why they DO use CO2.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Someone said something about electrocution, is there any real way of using it?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Someone said something about electrocution, is there any real way of using it?


I know that this is a method used for killing chickens, but despite being quite knowledgable about electricity, I can see no safe and effective way to do it.

Or rather, I can see many ways to do it, but they are not safe or sure enough for me to either use myself, or put on a forum!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Grond said:


> I know that this is a method used for killing chickens, but despite being quite knowledgable about electricity, I can see no safe and effective way to do it.
> 
> Or rather, I can see many ways to do it, but they are not safe or sure enough for me to either use myself, or put on a forum!


Does noone practice it with rodents? It's used on poultry, pigs, cows ect. I know it would be difficult getting the correct strenght ect but must be possible.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Does noone practice it with rodents? It's used on poultry, pigs, cows ect. I know it would be difficult getting the correct strenght ect but must be possible.


Not that I'm aware of. The large scale commercial rodent breeders I've spoken to use CO2.

One of the problems, especially with such small animals, would be delivering enough electricity to kill it cleanly, without cooking it. I personally, wouldn't like to conduct the experiments to find the correct voltage/time ratio!


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> I would imagine that there would be some time where the mouse would feel some sort of panic as it knew it was short of oxygen. Try breathing into a paper bag, you will quickly feel the panic sensation as your body knows its not getting enough oxygen. Your hand will pull the bag away long before you pass out.
> 
> Isoflurane however is a true aneasthetic that quickly causes unconsiousness. When a small amout of the liquid is placed in a confined space the vapours causes lack of consiousness quickly. Its used by vets for exactly that use for operations. You can overdose the mice so that after a few minutes there heart stops while they are "asleep". That is how I would like to go. No stress, no pain.


CO2 naturally occurs in the body whereas artificially created chemical solutions, such as the one you mention, obviously do not. Whilst I agree that your method is just as effective/humane, my concern is that there may be a residual chemical compound left behind that could harm the reptile. CO2 will not do that.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Grond said:


> Not that I'm aware of. The large scale commercial rodent breeders I've spoken to use CO2.
> 
> One of the problems, especially with such small animals, would be delivering enough electricity to kill it cleanly, without cooking it. I personally, wouldn't like to conduct the experiments to find the correct voltage/time ratio!


If you do then please be careful. You might end up with Franken-mouse :lol2:.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> If you do then please be careful. You might end up with Franken-mouse :lol2:.


Sounds fun!

Don't worry, I'm happy with my CO2.


----------

